# Do you listen to every CD you buy?



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have just discovered in my bookshelf a CD (Paer: Sofonisba - highlights) still wrapped, and I don't even remember if I bought it or got it as a present (probably the latter, but then I don't remember from who...).
So my question is: how do you manage to listen to every single CD you buy? I see people here buying tons of music...
What is your "running average" of your new (i.e. still unlistened) CDs? Mine is probably less than 5% but I do not buy such a large amount of music.
Moreover, do you think to have any "forgotten" CD in your collection?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a backlog listening to downloads, but physical CD's that I buy typically get their first play within a week (although rarely on the day itself that I get them).


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I have several still in their wrapper, after several years, which is the main reason I started a moratorium on buying CDs. But I started using Spotify and now wonder if I'll ever unwrap them! The ones unwrapped are ones with minor works. The thought process usually goes ilke this: "Should I listen to my key recording of Grieg's piano concerto, or that slightly less than key recording I bought to get some lyric pieces, I think I'll listen to the key recording..."


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I listen to all CDs I buy. If I invest money into it, I want to learn and profit from the investment.


----------



## dsphipps100 (Jan 10, 2016)

It depends. A few weeks ago, I recently bought the Szell-Cleveland Brahms Symphonies, having heard them years earlier, but wasn't sure if I was recalling them correctly as to how they compare with my favorite Solti-Chicago and Abbado-Berlin sets. When they arrived in the mail, I listened to the spots I was most interested in and discovered quickly that no, they're not as good (to my ears, at least) as Solti-Chicago or Abbado-Berlin. So I dutifully ripped them to my computer where I keep my whole collection, and that was pretty much it. I still listen the Szell-Cleveland recording of a Brahms movement here and there just for some perspective as opposed to another recording of the same piece, but when it comes to something really serious, like copying them onto my phone so I can listen to them while I'm driving....well, no, that's something I'll probably never do with the Szell-Cleveland Brahms Symphonies. Only Abbado-Berlin & Solti-Chicago go on the phone where the Brahms Symphonies are concerned.

By contrast, however, I got the Andrew Litton-Dallas Symphony recording for Christmas of the Clinton Carpenter "completion" of Mahler's Symphony # 10. I have been listening to the whole thing over and over since then, just because I'm so fascinated with how totally different it is from the much more commonly heard Cooke "performing version" of the same piece. That recording (the Litton-Dallas CD) was definitely uploaded to my phone very quickly. (In fact, I'm listening to it right now on my PC as I'm typing this post.)

So if I'm getting a CD of music that I've never heard, or if it's a recording that has a serious chance of being the "best" recording in my possession of that piece, then yes, I'll listen to the whole thing. But if it's a CD of music that I've already heard before, and I'm not seriously expecting it to be the best recording I own of that piece, then I'll probably just spot-listen to it, like with the Szell-Cleveland Brahms Symphonies.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I did until the age of the Megabox began.
I've snapped up several of these behemoths while they remain relatively cheap. I foresee a time in the near future when CDs become 'niche' like vinyl is now. 
The resultant side effect is I am several years away from catching up with all my listening. That's fine though - I like being surprised by stuff I've had in my collection for some time.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have listened to every single or double CD I have bought except for the 3 or 4 in my latest delivery from Presto. Box sets I do less well with (I still haven't reached the end of the Tennstedt Mahler). Downloads and flac files acquired from friends and acquaintances - there are lots I haven't got round to hearing yet.

But I do limit my purchases. At my last (recent) count I had 490 actual classical music CDs and 160 LPs and cassettes. I also have somewhere between 100 and 200 CDs worth of Flac files spread over several hard drives, which I haven't counted. So my collection isn't anywhere near the size that some of you have reported or shown photos of.

I've been collecting, on and off, for 35 adult years, so that's about 20 LPs a year between 1980 and 1988 and a little fewer, on average, for CD's over the years 1989 - 2015.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I listen to all CDs I buy. If I invest money into it, I want to learn and profit from the investment.


Hear, hear, what's the point of buying it else anyway


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I listen to everything in my collection. I'm also careful to limit my collection to cds that are in play--if I haven't heard it in a long time I usually get rid of it. 

By the way, I don't see this as a sign of efficiency or even sound mental health, but as the opposite kind of obsessive collector's disease of that of those who buy all those boxes!


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

What are these CD's you speak of?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> What are these CD's you speak of?


Technically SACDs. Stands for "Signifies Ancient Collectors' Decrepitude"


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

No I wear them as a hat for two weeks then give them to the dogs as frisbees!....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Always listen to new arrivals quite quickly. It's the enthusiasm of youth.

I don't generally forget about any; possibly because I've not got that many and are all easily visible. (And alphabetical of course!)


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes...........................................


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep, at least once, and some only once.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

It depends on whether I bought the CD for listening purposes or for collection purposes ( after listening and I really like a CD, I will buy another copy which will remain sealed and will be appreciated just for its presence in my collection). :angel:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Eventually, especially if I have bought a lot at a time.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

yes, I listen to every CD in my collection. I can't see the point of buying but not listening to it. And I listen to my new CDs almost immediately.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I play new arrivals pretty much as soon as I get them, mainly to check if they are undamaged, then I play them a second time soon after in order to know them a little better. I never had a listening backlog even when buying more than I do now.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I listen to every CD in my collection. And every one in yours.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Eventually, I have a policy to never put a disc on the library shelf unless I've listened to it... Hence I have several stacks of unheard New discs' and LP's besides my listening chair..

/ptr


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

I have everything on my computer and I listen through my entire collection at least once a year. I would bet I've heard 99% of my collection at least 4 times.

However, every once in a while I permit myself to throw out a "disc" I really don't like. Life's too short for some of that stuff.

Also, I try to avoid box sets. I think box sets make it much harder to listen through your collection. I have a few smaller ones, and they are a pain.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't buy those boat anchor sized box sets, so I've listened to most everything I've purchased, but there are still some unlistened to CDs in a few of 15-20 CD sets I have by Ravel, Janet Baker, and Stravinsky.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I have three CDs that I haven't listened to yet - two of which I bought in August and the other in September. 

The other 3000 have all been listened to at least once - although there is a mighty long gap between repeated listenings for many of them (and there are two large boxes of CDs in the garage that I am waiting to return to the charity shop after I decided that I can do without them). 

I am going to try to stick to a one-in-one-out policy from now onwards as I have no more space for CDs on my shelves


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 41810 unlistened tracks (132,9 days) on itunes and I have not ripped my Bach & Beethoven complete sets yet . During year 2015 I listened around 8000 tracks including also second and third plays. Well, luckily I don't own all these as cds. I am an avid library user (maybe too avid). Anyway the listening game I have lost long time ago.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I likely have dozens of cd's I have not opened. My current regimen is to just put cd's wherever; that way I have no idea what the next shelf or drawer holds. The advantage is that every selection I make is a nice surprise.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> yes, I listen to every CD in my collection. I can't see the point of buying but not listening to it. And I listen to my new CDs almost immediately.


That about sums it up for me also.
I have got into the habit of looking for what I want by the cheapest route. Mostly that is secondhand CD's via Amazon, when I tend to rip them the day they arrive and then listen to them. If a download is cheaper then I will go for that.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes. I acquire them slowly, so I have a lot of time to listen to new ones. Usually I listen several times before I put it with the rest of them.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I did listen to all of them until the past year when I discovered that my local thrift shop often gets classical CDs donated. I was stopping in every two weeks or so to see what they had and bought too many last year. I probably have about 40-50 that I have not heard yet so I've stopped buying for now. Also, I subscribed to Spotify about four months ago so that has slowed the Cd listening as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> I listen to everything in my collection. I'm also careful to limit my collection to cds that are in play--if I haven't heard it in a long time I usually get rid of it.
> 
> By the way, I don't see this as a sign of efficiency or even sound mental health, but as the opposite kind of obsessive collector's disease of that of those who buy all those boxes!


I am _not_ offended,_ not even a tiny bit_, but the remark is a bit rude, think of all the money I saved from buying those boxes.
For example , I did buy the Tebaldi box, it was € 99.00 on my doorstep.
In the old days, as I am told that's the equivalent op two opera's and now have the whole she bang.
And yes I listen to them all


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I have listened to everything I own at least once EXCEPT some parts of the big Beethoven and Mozart boxes that I have and some stuff that I recently borrowed from Scratchgolf but haven't sorted out yet. I'm going to put more work on those Mozart recordings from the Brilliant box because it turns out that quite a few of them are really interesting. But even if I live another hundred years without buying more music I'm unlikely to listen to some of the odds and ends there.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Same story as most folk, yes, everything listened to at least once except for some discs in my Stravinsky, Messiean, and Koopman Bach Cantatas box sets, and if you ever visit Current Listening you know I'm making a dent in my Koopman set on almost a daily basis.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I have cds I have not listened to - the result of a sale at the second hand shop. I'm having to have a moratorium on buying cods for a bit and listen to what I have.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll add to the chorus of those who listen to all the CDs they buy. Why would I buy something that I am not excited about listening to? If I just want to hear _any_ new music, I can stream something. I don't need to purchase a CD just to buy something.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> I'll add to the chorus of those who listen to all the CDs they buy. Why would I buy something that I am not excited about listening to? If I just want to hear _any_ new music, I can stream something. I don't need to purchase a CD just to buy something.


Just because I don't listen to something I've bought - doesn't mean I'm not excited to listen to it. 
If I see a 50 disc box set on sale for £50 - I'll buy it knowing that I can enjoy it at some future juncture. Many box sets have been released on limited runs and have sold out and are only available for silly money now. Thus I pick up stuff when I see it at a competetive price. The net result is I have a lot of music to work through. It doesn't mean I don't value it, and it doesn't mean I am just buying for the sake of buying. I see it more as investing in future listening.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I see your point when it comes to limited release items and box sets. If I find myself in those scenarios, I will still ask myself how soon and how often I will listen to this music and make my decision accordingly.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> Just because I don't listen to something I've bought - doesn't mean I'm not excited to listen to it.
> If I see a 50 disc box set on sale for £50 - I'll buy it knowing that I can enjoy it at some future juncture.


I don't think I could handle a 50 disc box set, sort of like having 50 dates in a week.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

I have to admit that I don't listen to everything I buy. Or at least _haven't_ listened to everything I've bought, but fully intend to. For example, I still haven't tackled Annie Fischer's Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas or The Festetics Quartet's Complete Haydn String Quartets that I picked up for the ridiculous price of $9.99 for each. I'm in the phase where I want to collect what I want to collect, and if I see a deal that is too good to pass up I will jump at it, even if I know I won't be able to listen to it right away.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

When I buy a record I start listening to it as soon as I come home.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I am afraid I have dozens of CDs still in their cellophane. I get sent very many unsolicited to review, far more than the newspaper can run. My obsession is not with collecting but cataloguing - big box sets on general topics (best of Chandos or Baroque or Choral Music, or complete Rubinstein or Brendel for example) you have to do this or you won't know where to find works. The year is 3 weeks old, and already 200 CDs have arrived (194 in 3 big boxes - Stravinsky, Gilels and Brendel).
But if I buy a CD I try to listen pretty quickly, as in 3 Schwarzkopf operas I bought from Opera Depot.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Faustian said:


> ... or The Festetics Quartet's Complete Haydn String Quartets that I picked up for the ridiculous price of $9.99 for each.


$9.99 for each quartet???


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm afraid of Box Sets now. I stay away from them, although they are tempting.

I never listened to the complete John Eliot Gardiner recordings of the Bach Cantatas. Maybe I went through 12 CDs. I probably will listen to the rest at some point in the next 40 years.

I can deal with a Box set under 10 CDs. But above that...

I'm still going through the complete recordings of Poulenc on 20 CDs. I have listened to five.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Grizzled Ghost said:


> $9.99 for each quartet???


Lol. Follow the links.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Steatopygous said:


> I am afraid I have dozens of CDs still in their cellophane. I get sent very many unsolicited to review, far more than the newspaper can run. My obsession is not with collecting but cataloguing - big box sets on general topics (best of Chandos or Baroque or Choral Music, or complete Rubinstein or Brendel for example) you have to do this or you won't know where to find works. The year is 3 weeks old, and already 200 CDs have arrived (194 in 3 big boxes - Stravinsky, Gilels and Brendel).
> But if I buy a CD I try to listen pretty quickly, as in 3 Schwarzkopf operas I bought from Opera Depot.


WOW! 200 CDs in three weeks :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I don't think I could handle a 50 disc box set, sort of like having 50 dates in a week.


Those are completely other things, a disc from those boxes last 60 minutes, at his best.
As for dates.......fill in in your self :lol:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that big box sets are for suckers...or for those who have way too much cash at their disposal.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> I've come to the conclusion that big box sets are for suckers...or for those who have way too much cash at their disposal.


Now, now, we are not getting jealous do we


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Eventually, yes. I usually listen to my new CDs right after I buy them and I usually don't buy too many at once so that system has worked for me for a while now


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I have in the past bought a lot of CDs - including a lot of pretty big boxes. But then I listen to a lot of music. I like the sense of anticipation that comes with - _What shall I listen to tonight? _

I have just worked my way through the Ring: three cycles on CD and two on DVD. Multiple listenings to all with I don't know how many re-readings of the libretti along the way. I'm now really Rung out, but I do not regret the doubling-up, or the number of CDs in general that remain in wrap. I'll get around to it and look forward to it, too.

However, I have slowed down the purchasings of new CDs dramatically of late. I mean, there _are_ limits.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

When I place one of my numerous Amazon orders the sentiment seems great at the time but when the Cds arrive sometimes I've lost the initial desire I had when I foolishly place my purchase. This had resulted in many CDs not being played and I include box sets here.

In some ways I like this strange arrangement as the music sits there in the cabinet or on the bookshelf like a trophy and resisting playing the disc gives a sense of power like an alcoholic resisting a drink. This I know is ridiculous and forms part of some music lover's psyche - either this or I should get out more.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I may have a couple recent purchases that I haven't gotten around to yet. But other then a couple possible exceptions, I play everything I own.

I have a large collection of CD's, vinyl and a growing number of hi-res downloads. They all get played.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

No, especially as regards box sets. Some of of the material is for storing/the future/others.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I do try to listen to every CD I buy, but some may not get more than one listen.

EDIT: Oh ha ha, I must have been pretty distracted to post twice in a row (see below). And I'll add that some of the disks noted below that I have not listened to are because I bought too much at once, and some that I am afraid to finish the box or there will be nothing new to be surprised by in it.

EDIT AGAIN: No, three times in a row.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I currently have a backlog (besides 6-8 unwatched DVDs) of 4 disks in a Mendelssohn set, a complete Beethoven symphonies and piano concertos set that came yesterday, a couple disks in a Most Beautiful German Operas set, 5 Callas sets I got at a garage sale for a buck each and are still in original wrappers, and over half my recently-acquired complete Wager opera set of 43 disks. My worst fear (and not a great fear, just the worst) is that I forget and not listen to some of the disks ever. But I do like to buy sets sometimes just because I like the packaging or because of the price, which is why I have three Meier/Domingo Fidelio sets with two different packagings.









Oh and it drives me nuts to find finger prints on used CDs I buy, but I wash them off.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I don't think I could handle a 50 disc box set, sort of like having 50 dates in a week.


I listened to the entire 87 CD Beethoven box over a long period many weeks while working. I didn't rip one CD because my son bought the same box and ripped them all, so I just copied all his ripped files. We paid all of $29.95 each for our Beethoven box sets, new with slight damage to the outer case. Great deal.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Sometimes it takes a while before I end up listening to a purchased CD - maybe I just want to own something (materialism...) but don't have the interest in listening that particular repertoire just now. Example: I once bought a Shostakovich CD, but I was having a sort of a Mahler phase in my life at the time, so the CD had to wait for some time. But usually I listen to a new recording as soon as I get my hands on it!

Mind you, immediate listening experience isn't my only reason for buying CD's. I want to support artists and show record companies that yes, we listeners still exists, please do continue recording... I think I have a couple of CD's that I've bought but never listened to in that format, for they are all available in Spotify which is much more practical for me anyways. But it's nice to now that I have my own copy of the music, in case of problems with the Internet connection.

PS. I also have this thing for reading liner notes, they're sometimes really interesting! And I get to practice my way too rusty French while at it - it's fairly easy as the same text is almost always provided in English and German as well...


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Those are completely other things, a disc from those boxes last 60 minutes, at his best.
> As for dates.......fill in in your self :lol:


Well, many CDs go 80 minutes and even a bit over now. 
I don't have dates - I've been married some 35 years - but I'm sure if I did they would take only the half hour it took for me to realise I'd been stood up. Just one look, as Abba sang, and the lady would be off into the distance... And I don't have to travel to put on a CD.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Steatopygous said:


> Well, many CDs go 80 minutes and even a bit over now.
> I don't have dates - I've been married some 35 years - but I'm sure if I did they would take only the half hour it took for me to realise I'd been stood up. Just one look, as Abba sang, and the lady would be off into the distance... And I don't have to travel to put on a CD.


The discs in the Mercury sets are direct from the original L.P. format, so in that time, less music on one item.
As they are transferred as such, not all of them are filled up, in fact most are not, that's my point.
I do have the Heifetz box and Beethoven violin concerto is on one disc, nothing more.


----------



## Martyn Harper (Jan 27, 2016)

Eventually....but I have currently got a backlog of around 200 CDs.


----------



## drnlaw (Jan 27, 2016)

dogen said:


> Always listen to new arrivals quite quickly. It's the enthusiasm of youth.


Hah! That explains why I've still got CDs I've had for years and have yet to listen to them. At 66 years of age, maybe I've lost my enthusiasm of youth.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Yes. Next question?


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Eventually. Owing to a binge on boxsets in November, I have a backlog of about 400 CDs, and about 50 opera recordings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Yes. Next question?


I fact. the one question remains will never be answered


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, I buy very few CD's but I listen to everything I buy. Years ago I was a member of the International Preview Society and would get LP's because I forgot to send the card back, but I still listened to everything I got.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

I usually listen to every cd i buy unless it either gets lost in the mix or if i have the intention to go back later out of boredom.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes I do, mostly while driving my car.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, I have heard every one I have bought. 
Several times since they were expensive.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes, eventually. I always keep my "new" stuff on its own shelf and try to listen to them before anything else, though I do have many that date from years ago, mostly from bulk buys during sales. These days I mostly only buy SACDs (for multi-channel) and download everything else.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

kartikeys said:


> Yes, I have heard every one I have bought.
> Several times since they were expensive.


Not trying to be a smart aleck, and I don't think you meant it this way, but the cost of a CD should have no bearing on how many times you listen to it. For example, if you spent $50 on a CD and absolutely hated it, the best economic decision would be to quit listening immediately, lest you waste time (an economic cost).


----------



## Il Pirata 98 (Jan 31, 2016)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I listen to all CDs I buy. If I invest money into it, I want to learn and profit from the investment.


I get orders sent to my work address, so I listen to them during my night shifts. I then take them home, pop them on iTunes (for the car) and often listen to them whilst sat enjoying a bottle of wine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Il Pirata 98 said:


> I get orders sent to my work address, so I listen to them during my night shifts. I then take them home, pop them on iTunes (for the car) and often listen to them whilst sat enjoying a bottle of wine.


If one want there's always a solution, good on you :tiphat:


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I would have to look through my library but I'm sure there are likely some things I have forgotten about and have not listened to yet. I try and listen to everything I buy as soon as I can. I even usually stick a new disc in the CD player of the truck on the way home. I have a pile or recent acquisitions that I am working through of 9 albums I bought used from the local used book and music store. The price of many CDs there have recently dropped down to around $5.00 to $9.00 a disc and so it's easy to come home with a stack. Especially since they have a very large classical selection (I live in a university town with one of the best music schools in the country). Which reminds me that they have a 20% off sale this weekend! Oh drats I just remembered I spent $500 on a new subwoofer and so I doubt the Mrs. will dig me buying anything else right now.

My biggest problem right now has been the ease of using Spotify and also Classical Online HD because of ease of use. Even if I have the CD in my library I find myself using them because I guess I'm too lazy to go dig them out of my library. How pathetic is that? LOL

Kevin


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^
Nice post

Off topic: How's going with your HD800? I've read somewhere that they've recently came out with an even better/improved version (HD800s) - not to tempt you for another leap again...


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

GioCar said:


> ^^^
> Nice post
> 
> Off topic: How's going with your HD800? I've read somewhere that they've recently came out with an even better/improved version (HD800s) - not to tempt you for another leap again...


 I use them almost every single day and the sound has improved with use. I won't be buying another set of headphones in this lifetime.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

GioCar said:


> Off topic: How's going with your HD800? I've read somewhere that they've recently came out with an even better/improved version (HD800s) - not to tempt you for another leap again...


Sorry to butt in, but the HD800S basically just tames the resonance that causes the 5-7kHz peak that have lead many to accuse them of being overly bright. It creates a warmer/more even balance. There's a humorous video out there about this: 



 In all likelihood, they just copied the DIY mod that was already out there: http://www.innerfidelity.com/conten...eiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod#3jCBFxKKE26mubgZ.97



Kevin Pearson said:


> I use them almost every single day and the sound has improved with use. I won't be buying another set of headphones in this lifetime.


Well, there are better headphones, but none that don't cost much, much more (Stax 007, 009, Sennheiser Orpheus, Sony MDR-R10s, etc.).


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 9, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> I play new arrivals pretty much as soon as I get them, mainly to check if they are undamaged, then I play them a second time soon after in order to know them a little better. I never had a listening backlog even when buying more than I do now.


That's exactly what I do, as well. And a new CD will only leave the "new arrivals" pile and find its place on the shelves after a number of listenings, mostly within a month of acquisition.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why buy a CD if you ain't gonna listen to it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Aldarion said:


> That's exactly what I do, as well. And a new CD will only leave the "new arrivals" pile and find its place on the shelves after a number of listenings, mostly within a month of acquisition.


This is the way to do it :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Why buy a CD if you ain't gonna listen to it?


Because you like the cover design?

Because it has unique packaging?

Because you are buying it for someone else?

Because you want the status of having it lay on your desk for everyone to see how cultured you are, when you really are not?

Because you think you can resell it for more money?


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Why buy a CD if you ain't gonna listen to it?


Because you really love an album that you need a second copy which will remain sealed until your first copy refused to play after being scratched due to more than a hundred spins.:angel:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't buy music as often as most of you but even so, I must enforce maximum restraint otherwise I'd never listen to what I already have. Point in case: the DG Debussy box set I bought last year is still sitting unopened in a bankers box.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Morimur said:


> I don't buy music as often as most of you but even so, I must enforce maximum restraint otherwise I'd never listen to what I already have. Point in case: the DG Debussy box set I bought last year is still sitting unopened in a bankers box.


It's okay because you obviously are not that interested in listening to it. So instead of wasting your time with it, you have spent your time more wisely on other more loved works. Perhaps this Debussy set will be more desirable some other day.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Florestan said:


> It's okay because you obviously are not that interested in listening to it. So instead of wasting your time with it, you have spent your time more wisely on other more loved works. Perhaps this Debussy set will be more desirable some other day.


I've been too lazy to copy the whole darn thing into my drive-that's the truth. Converting CDs to FLAC can be time consuming.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll get around to them all... 

eventually.

I have greatly curtailed my purchases... in large part due to access to so much through Spotify... but also because at 4000+ CDs I'm starting to get overwhelmed with at least a couple hundred discs I have yet to listen to.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I still have sealed LP sets purchased four decades ago.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

geralmar said:


> I still have sealed LP sets purchased four decades ago.


I have a few to, treasurers so to speak and they stay that way till I die.
I do have the CD to listen to though


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, while the end of the stack is always a moving target, it's really not all that far away---I could finish the stack in a week or two of concentrated listening if I were forced to. My acquisition of an iPod Classic a few years ago really expanded my classical music horizons enormously and enabled me to listen to far more music than I ever have before in my life. I'm pretty pleased with myself about having stayed pretty current on my CDs and downloads, unlike my collection of movies where I have many stacks of DVDs that have remained unopened for over a decade....but I tell myself I may want to watch sometime. Most of them are long out of print, so it's not as if I could easily replace them if I got rid of them and then changed my mind.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have more of a backlog problem with opera DVDs as I don't get near as much viewing time as I do listening time. Right now I have about 8 operas on backlog to be watched and one still in the mail.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I have more of a backlog problem with opera DVDs as I don't get near as much viewing time as I do listening time. Right now I have about 8 operas on backlog to be watched and one still in the mail.


As long you as you keep them dry and dust free, time will come my friend .

Coming home last night I found four Beverly Sills DVD'S in my mail box.
Amongst them: Il barbiere di Siviglia:tiphat:


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Ive bought a lot over the last 18 months when i first started listening to Classical. Ill get through them though, I'm coming from a long way back!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder what is the point in listening all your CDs if you are doing it only once or while you doing it you are neglecting further listens of certain recordings. When I checked my year 2015 listens, I noticed I listened very few recordings two or three times. I think it is more problematic than skipping some totally.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I listen to every CD I buy at least once. After that it COULD go years before I play it again. I'm trying to dive deeper into my collection by picking an artist then playing their entire catalog from start to finish before I move on to the next artist. So far I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

What?? Of course I listen to all the cd's I buy, that would be a total waste if I didn't. I guess it helps, that I pace myself when purchasing music. I don't buy in quantities I can't manage and I prefer to have healthy anticipation going on before getting my hands on a brand new disc/s. That way there are no accidentally forgotten cd's.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Mika said:


> I wonder what is the point in listening all your CDs if you are doing it only once or while you doing it you are neglecting further listens of certain recordings. When I checked my year 2015 listens, I noticed I listened very few recordings two or three times. I think it is more problematic than skipping some totally.


I'm currently going through all of mine - I started in January 2015 and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel (almost).

Why do it? Well, it helps me to 'prune' the shelves of things that I don't want to listen to again whilst the same process of listening to things I haven't heard for a while brings to light things that I have found very enjoyable but have been overlooked - such as Walton's _Troilus and Cressida_.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> I listen to every CD I buy at least once. After that it COULD go years before I play it again. *I'm trying to dive deeper into my collection by picking an artist then playing their entire catalog from start to finish before I move on to the next artist.* So far I'm enjoying it!


Well, much as I like the idea, I know that I don't want to listen only to Rostropovich for 80 discs (or even Callas for about 150 discs) before I move on to listen to something else


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Well, much as I like the idea, I know that I don't want to listen only to Rostropovich for 80 discs before I move on to listen to something else


Nobody says you have to do that, one every day is enough


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes. I always upload them into my computer, then immediately put them in the "New Classical" Playlist. This way, I can see what I haven't heard yet and go through them. There is a small back log because what I usually do is listen to the new recording while listening to the other versions I have of that piece as a comparison. So it often takes time to get through the new purchases.

V


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Well, much as I like the idea, I know that I don't want to listen only to Rostropovich for 80 discs (or even Callas for about 150 discs) before I move on to listen to something else


I'm doing this with non classical artists and only in my car. I have plenty of non car listening time to listen to something else.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Nobody says you have to do that, one every day is enough


that's almost three months!


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Hopefully eventually: I have probably about 10,000 cd's. It's probably a diagnosable sickness...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> that's almost three months!


And that's a problem because............?????


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

dieter said:


> Hopefully eventually: I have probably about 10,000 cd's. It's probably a diagnosable sickness...


No diagnose needed. It's just sick


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You can win a prize (don't know which one) by finishing the next line:

When listening to music you own becomes a job
........


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> No diagnose needed. It's just sick


My wife certainly agrees with you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dieter said:


> My wife certainly agrees with you.


Besides that...are you felling okay? 
Good..... that's the whole point, partners should share the same passions


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> You can win a prize (don't know which one) by finishing the next line:
> 
> When listening to music you own becomes a job
> I'd probably quit after about a month due to sensory fatigue........


(It won't let me post this cos it says there's less that 15 digits. I can count, there are more...)


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> And that's a problem because............?????


... because I don't want to listen to Rostropovich (or any other artist) day after day for three months.

What is there to be confused about???


----------

